# 1st try coyote snaring



## Shocker

Yesterday around noon while checking my coyote traps behind my house I took the side by side all the way around the over grown grass field and noticed a beat down trail full of coyote tracks... I’ve never tried to set a snare for coyotes before however snaring is no stranger to me so I run back to the house and grab a couple snares and had them set around 1:30 about 8 that night my black lab kept running to the window and barking so I step outside and hear a coyote in the same area where I set the snare but not knowing whether I had caught him or not I grabbed my call and gun and set up on the back of the pond after getting him to respond several times and never sounded as though he was moving I decided to drive back and check things out and I had caught my first coyote in a snare


----------



## bumpus

Great job I've wanted to try snaring some behind my house but have not done it yet


----------



## Shocker

Maybe I just got lucky but I am now thinking maybe I need to focus on snaring coyotes just as hard as I focus on trapping them if not harder


----------



## Muddy

Good job.


----------



## fireline

Good job, I have heard they are hard to catch.


----------



## CFIden

My college buddy caught like 25 in a new housing development in Dayton a few years ago. Stacked them up.


----------



## Shocker

Another coyote in a snare this morning a little further up the same trail


----------



## T-180

Your catch rate will skyrocket using snares compared to foot holds. I love the challenge of trapping with foot holds & the set is almost artwork, but a 'yote will stick his head through a snare WAY easier than put his foot somewhere he's nervous about. Good work & keep after them !!!


----------



## Shocker

I’ve caught 6 coyotes and 3 red fox (which I released) in leg holds so far this year but never had them work as quick as the snares... I agree 100% definitely artwork setting a dirt hole set and or hay set a lot of fun but there are way too many coyotes behind my house and I need to thin them out I’m tired of going back to my food plot and seeing more coyote tracks than deer tracks


----------



## sherman51

if you catch all of Ohio's yotes your welcome to come over to indiana and help us out. would love to see all of them gone.
sherman


----------



## Doboy

Nice work Shocker!
if you can, Please post a pic of your set.
BTW,,, I love the one 'hanging' by his foot,,, I'll have to show the grandkids that one.


----------



## Shocker

Not a snared coyote but that makes 3 in 2 nights... I will post a picture of my set when the weather gets decent it was raining this afternoon...


----------



## Pooch

Ankle caught with the snare? Or did you mean foot hold trap? 


Edit: oops, didn't see the word "not" hiding near corner of picture.


----------



## Doboy

SIL said that the ***** & possum are hitting the bait pile just about every night, & he thinks that the Yotes are actually chasing the *****, but won't come to the bait, yet.

Time will tell.
Getting closer to WHACKING some.


----------



## Shocker

**** are becoming an issue with the weather warming up they are going to start moving more and they are hungry and not near as cautious as a coyote and they will step right on your trap every time


----------



## Skippy

Set your traps and snares on the trails coming to the bait pile not at the bait pile. Main reason is you don't want to be catching any eagles or hawks that come in to feed which they will do.


----------



## Shocker




----------



## Muddy

Skippy said:


> Set your traps and snares on the trails coming to the bait pile not at the bait pile. Main reason is you don't want to be catching any eagles or hawks that come in to feed which they will do.


Plus it's illegal. No trapping over exposed bait. You can shoot them over bait, but you can't trap over exposed bait piles.


----------



## Shocker

I know a guy that set a trap right behind a dear deer once and he’ll never do that again he ended up catching a turkey buzzard and played hell trying to get it out of the trap


----------



## Shocker




----------



## Muddy

Good job. What kind of strategy are you using when making a set?


----------



## Shocker

Well my last 6 have been half snare half leg holds... obviously the snares are just set on trails and leg holds I’ve been using a hay set because I feel as though that the least likely set to freeze up this time of year and I’ve been digging two little holes about 8 inches behind the trap and putting two different baits in the holes then stuffing the holes with sheeps wool and putting a fox gland lure on the sheeps wool


----------



## Shocker

The gland lure will attract them from a distance and then the bait will keep them occupied for a while and then hopefully they step on the pan


----------



## Muddy

Shocker said:


> The gland lure will attract them from a distance and then the bait will keep them occupied for a while and then hopefully they step on the pan


Cool. I'm getting photos of some coyotes at the back of my property that I'm not seeing at my bait pile up by the house. I'm going to set a few traps and snares for them. I was planning on a hole set kind of like you described. I like to make hole sets in front of a log to force them in from the front of the hole.


----------



## Doboy

Shocker said:


> The gland lure will attract them from a distance and then the bait will keep them occupied for a while and then hopefully they step on the pan



Please post link/ name of the gland lure your using,,,, the one that seems to be working good?
What type of baits are you using?

I just sold all of my sheep! ;>)


----------



## Shocker

Hawbakers red fox gland lure 100 and caven’s brand baits... I believe there are 3 different predator baits that caven’s makes and they all work good


----------



## bare naked

X2 on Hawbakers red fox gland lure 100. Coyote female gland lure works well this time of year.When fox season is in I use fox urine when its out I use strictly coyote urine. Late in the year like this a call lure with some skunk musk down wind of your set works well. They smell the call lure & then pick up on the smells of your set when they investigate.


----------



## Shocker

Got my new toy (night vision scope) in gonna give it a try tonight for the first time


----------



## Shocker




----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

Dang, what's your count up to now? Can't imagine what kind of effect they've had to local wildlife, that's a lot of bellies to feed. What area are you located?


----------



## Shocker

15 coyotes for the year 7 of which have came from within a half mile of my house.... last year my deer cam had lots of does without fawns on it I now know why, plus rabbits are almost none existent any more, we had beagles when I was in elementary and we would see rabbits everywhere... I’m from around the Tiffin area northwest Ohio


----------



## Shocker

6 coyotes came in the last 6 days all within a few hundred yards from my house


----------



## Doboy

Shocker said:


> 6 coyotes came in the last 6 days all within a few hundred yards from my house



WOW, Shocker,,, you went Big-Bucks on that scope,,,,, that's still on my WISH LIST! ;<)

Thanks tons for the extra info,,, greatly appreciated!
When you said 6 "Came in",,, do you mean that they came to a call?
If so,,,, what 'sound' is working best for you, & do you use a mouth squeaker too?

I was watching some Youtube videos yesterday,,,, 2 guys were just using green head lamps & one Wicked hand held, they were driving along country roads till they spotted eyes,,,, they were finding & whacking quite a few!

Oh Ya,,,, are you guys selling the pelts? & if so, WHERE & how much.
I would hate to waste the pelts if they would pay for the shells!
OR, I'd give them to someone who would want them.

Thanks again


----------



## Shocker

No not six came in I meant the last six of my coyotes have came from by my house traps, snares and calling.... I used a female invite call followed by a young male challenge howls remember now is breeding season... yes we skin and stretch them and send them to Canada to sell averaging 50$ a coyote right now with your best pelts bringing 70-80


----------



## Shocker

No mouth squeaker, all breeding coyotes sounds


----------



## Pooch

You couldn't get 10$ out of one in the past now average this past January 90% of westerns sold at 81$ And 60% of eastern sold at 51$. What the heck. Beaver is down to 7$ average. I gotta set some snares! 2/doz snares and 6/doz traps just sitting in the basement collecting dust, running out of prime time for fur. But next year damn, at that price you better believe I'll find time to make some sets.


----------



## Pooch

Heck. The ones we were shooting in the past were so mange you let them lay, didn't even want to touch most of them.


----------



## Doboy

Shocker,,,, Do you salt or borax the pelts,,,,, or just clean, roll-up, bag & freeze?

I haven't done this stuff for like 50 years,,,, & never even tried to sell any pelts, 
I'm Just wondering what the new 'Proper Procedures' would be?
Very Interesting,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Doboy

Pooch said:


> Heck. The ones we were shooting in the past were so mange you let them lay, didn't even want to touch most of them.


Ya,,,, I dropped 3 during early season bow, down Dresden years ago,,,,, they were so ugly I had second thoughts about getting my arrows back!
The ones in Shockers pics look so good,,,,, I'm thinking of wall rugging a few!?


----------



## Shocker

If I’m gonna tan them then I use a tanning solution but just to sell them I scrape the tiny bit of fat they have on them off then put them on the stretcher fur side in for a day or two then take them off turn them fur side out and finish drying then take them off and sell them


----------



## Shocker

Another snare coyote


----------



## M.Magis

You need to check those prices again, those good prices are western heavies, not midwestern coyotes. Midwestern prices are even lower than usual, and by this point most are rubbed to the point no one even wants them. The Colorado sale was last week and you can look up lots per state. With the low prices on midwesterns, some not even selling, upcoming auctions aren’t likely to fair any different.
Here’s a link to CO results.
http://coloradotrapper.com/2016-fur-auction-2/2018-fur-auction-results/


----------



## Shocker

I haven’t caught a coyote that’s rubbed yet and I’m not selling in Colorado and I’m trapping eastern coyotes not mid western coyotes


----------



## Shocker

The coyotes that sell in Colorado probably more than likely end up in Canada so that’s adding a middle man and lowering prices


----------



## Shocker

Ohio isn’t in your break down anyway


----------



## M.Magis

IN is, $25 average for the best they had to offer. OH fur is exactly the same. By all means skin em and put em up. But I hope no one expects a $50 average. Feel free to look up NAFA prices from past years, OH and surrounding states never grade well. It's just the way it is. Always has been and always will be. Our coyotes simply don't have the fur to compete with the heavy westerns.


----------



## Shocker

Last year my coyotes averaged 40$ this year has been trending higher... not that care as much about how much I make on them as I shoot coyotes 12 months out of the year I primarily am a deer and turkey hunter and I found a den once put a deer camera on it and watched 13 fawns get drug to the den and that was one litter


----------



## Shocker

This was February last year sale eastern averages at 47.23 top lot 122$


----------



## Shocker




----------



## Shocker

Paired with a local conservation club that offers a 25$ bounty fee per coyote it pays out pretty good for me


----------



## Pooch

Just checked for Ohio state trappers auction in January in Bucyrus and here's results.


----------



## Pooch

Having the bounty would be great. Hell, just putting them down is worth it enough.


----------



## Pooch

Good job shocker, keep hanging them.


----------



## Shocker

Bucyrus auction is what I used to go to till I realized how much of a rip off it was.... nothing against the auction itself but the buyers there sell to Canada and guess what they need to make money off it and if they don’t they lose their house... those buyers also take a gamble bc if from the time they buy and then sell the market crashes then they lose big time so all those buyers are very conservative on what they pay


----------



## Shocker

But it’s not worth sending a half dozen furs to Canada... hence the reason for these small auctions if you have enough fur to ship to Canada then you will see much higher prices on your hides


----------



## Shocker




----------



## Doboy

Shocker said:


> View attachment 255813



lol,,,,, A 'picture' is worth a 1,000 words,,, in my case 2,000!
Time for you to make an informational start-to-finish HOW-TO video.
I'd love to see it!
THANKS ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Shocker

9:52 this morning I know he couldn’t have traveled much further after 9:52 so I’m going to try and call him tonight around 8


----------



## Shocker

How to video probably won’t be in the near future we have had some disgustingly wet weather with more rain still in the forecast and I pulled all traps except one behind the house along with 2 snares behind the house bc the lanes were getting too wet for me to keep driving them everyday


----------



## Muddy

Good luck. I'm still getting an average of 2 coyote pictures a week even after 22 have been removed so far this winter between the trapper next door and myself. As soon as the rain ends this week I'm going to put out some leg hold sets. My bait is getting hit some at night again, but with no moon and overcast nights I haven't been able to see them well enough to shoot. I just let them eat. Full moon is coming, then it's game on.


----------



## Shocker

Night vision is the key!!!


----------



## Muddy

I haven't been going anywhere on the atv either, walking only for now until it dries up some.


----------



## Muddy

Yea, I've thought about it. What scope did you buy? I'm low tech, most of those scopes look pretty complex. I just wait for nights with good moon light. If I can't see well enough for a confirmed kill I just let them eat. They get real comfortable. Then when the time is right I whack em.


----------



## Shocker

Atn x sight 2 3-14


----------



## Shocker

Well got him to come in but I didn’t spot him till he got down wind


----------



## mbarrett1379

Shocker said:


> View attachment 255813


That pelt is amazing! Keep it up


----------



## Muddy

Anymore action? I saw one cross my bean field a couple nights ago about 4am. I'm hoping for one to show up in the next couple of clear nights.


----------



## Shocker

Very close the yellow area is where the trap is


----------



## Muddy

Close. Do you ever use logs for a backer to direct them a bit?


----------



## Shocker

I’ve done that before and I have caught a couple like that but more often than not when I do that I get tracks about 5’ from the trap just pacing back and forth as if they don’t like feeling pinched down by the logs... behind that trap is knee high grass and all other sides is a mowed lane so I do eliminate one direction... but that coyote will be back and hopefully won’t be so lucky


----------

